# Pocketwizard and 600 ex-rt on camera and off camera



## alby87a (Sep 25, 2014)

My gear is as follows 

60d
600-ex-rt 
off camera is neewer 560 that was a cheap flash.
two pocketwizards and pc sync cords
lightstand. 

My dilemma is 
I tested out the flashes and they work fine alone. I attached the pc sync cord with pocketwizards to the 600ex-rt(on camera) and the (off camera) neewer. both pocketwizards are in receiver and transceiver mode. When I press test both of them do go off. However I'm kinda stumped when I press the shutter on the camera the 600 only goes off. I googled for help but it doesn't lead me anywhere. Also another 600 is definitely out of the question being that they are pretty pricey. Is their something in the settings on the 600 am I missing? Do I need to be on manual and not ettl?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2014)

Which PocketWizard model?



alby87a said:


> I attached the pc sync cord with pocketwizards to the 600ex-rt(on camera)



Are you saying you connected a PocketWizard to the PC port on the 600EX-RT, with the 600EX-RT mounted on the camera? I don't think the 600's PC port outputs a trigger signal. For that setup to work, you'd need to connect the PW to a PC port on the camera, except unfortunately the 60D doesn't have one. 

I don't know of any free solutions, but you can spend a lot less than buying another 600EX-RT to make this work. One option would be to get a Sonia green optical trigger (link) for the Neewer flash; you'd have to use manual control not E-TTL since the preflash would trigger the slave. No need for the PocketWizards in that setup. Another option would be an E-TTL pass through hotshoe with a PC port (link), and connect the PW transmitter to that to trigger the Neewer strobe.

Hope that helps...


----------



## alby87a (Sep 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Which PocketWizard model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PWs are plus IIIs

I appreciate the reply as its been frustrating me. my best bet without spending a fortune will be the ettl pass through with a pc port that will make my flash a little taller but at least I can still use ttl on my main flash. Which I assume. I guess I'll stop by the camera shop and see if they have it and hope for the best and hope it works!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes, you should be able to use E-TTL on the 600 with that setup. Good luck!


----------

